# Do torts get lonely or bored?



## Spoonman (Apr 7, 2012)

When i go to uni am gone from home about 6-7 hrs and my tort is all alone.

Do they get lonely or bored?If they do,what do i do to keep her entertained when am gone?


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Apr 7, 2012)

No they don't get lonely or bored. No worries!


----------



## Merlin M (Apr 7, 2012)

Well they can get bored, but that is more about their enclosure than you being there, they just need placed to dig, climb and explore and they will be happy and not bored!


----------



## HtVic (Apr 7, 2012)

check this one out than you will understand.....lol
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2bVNp7nSLE[/video]


----------



## Merlin M (Apr 7, 2012)

yes, that looks about right hehe!


----------



## Mareg (Apr 7, 2012)

They do get bored especially when DT are in an enclosed area. We built a large nice area with blocks, grass, shade cover, water etc....To protect him from the pool we put in. Mr.T my DT climbed out every day. Sometimes took him all day but he got out! Now I have given up and let him roam my backyard. he's happy


----------



## Madkins007 (Apr 7, 2012)

Animals of all kinds need stimulation. Keeping them in plain cages all the time results in poorly developed brains. They need things like toys, places to explore, puzzles to solve, different foods to try, and so on.

With tortoises, this generally means things like...
- Lots of space. Crowding is a key issue in 'boredom'
- Choices of hiding spaces
- Hills to climb and/or caves to explore
- Plants to hide under, nibble on
- Foods 'hidden' in odd places 
- Live foods to graze on
- Odd occasional treats
- A big enough water dish it can soak in
- Some torts like toys to play with, like a ball to knock around


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 7, 2012)

They don't get lonely like you or I do. Most species are solitary in the wild and intolerant of other torts.

I think there is potential for 'boredom' which is where landscaping your enclosure with hidey holes, climbing rocks/logs and edible plants gives them a more rewarding life.

Also, don't put food and water in the same place all the time... let them go look for it!


----------



## ascott (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't believe your tort realizes you leave for work and will be gone for several hours....the term lonely does not apply the same for tortoise as does with other animals...they ideally seek out the best food spots...watering hole...shelter and areas to exercise....places to move about freely offers up mental stimulation and exercise...which is a positive thing....they will not be standing tapping their toes hands on hips waiting for their person...now they will begin to associate you with rituals that involve routine....as they do appear to thrive within a routine of some sort...

So your little solo tort will be just fine


----------

